# maxima 1992 fog light lens and bulb replacement



## ratilghman (May 23, 2006)

I am trying to figure out how to replace the lens and bulb on both fog lights on my Maxima 1992 SE. I can not figure out how to get access to the bracket so I can take out the old lens and replace it with the new one.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Get a flashlight and look under there.

You'll see two bolts going into the bumper from the bottom. remove those. they're a royal pain. once you get that off, you can get the entire foglight in your hands and figure it out.


----------

